
Four Google Employees fired for violating co-worker's data privacy - fortran77
https://www.cnn.com/2019/11/25/tech/google-fires-employees-protests/index.html
======
appkate
> "With these firings, Google is ramping up its illegal retaliation against
> workers engaging in protected organizing,"

Did these 4 google employees engage in the protest?

If their conducts (e.g. accessing other employees' calendars and sharing
information about their whereabouts with outside sources) violate the company
policy, then they should be let go independent of their involvement in the
protest.

~~~
vanniv
Apparently, some folks now think that participating in a protest against your
employer gives you permission to break that employer's rules of conduct, and
even to continue breaking the rules after being told not to.

Unless someone has some evidence beyond what is actually being said here, I
fail to see how this is retaliation for anything.

Frankly, if a coworker of mine was calendar stalking me and posting publicly
where you could find me to harass me, I'd be pretty damned angry if the
employer _didn 't_ fire the offender, and my reading of the article is that
that's what is being alleged.

